# Solved: Dell PowerEdge 1750/1650



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a PowerEdge 1650 and a 1750 and both have blinking amber lights. If I hit the "i" (Identifier) button it will flash blue. Searching around all I could find is what the flashing means, but no resolution to get the flashing to stop and stay lit solid blue.
Any idea's?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there a RAID array set up? More times than not if it is flashing amber there is an issue with the drive or drives in the array that are amber. Look in disk management in Windows or DELL open manage.


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

There is a Raid array, but I figured out the issue by mistake. Was looking at some rack setups on youtube and in the comments one mentioned the guy's identifier light flashing amber and the author replied it was because of only having 1 power cord plugged in.

The 1750 that was the same problem with that one. I haven't messed with the 1650 again yet and I have a 2600 doing the same, but with the side panel off there are 2 fans flashing in sequence with the "Dell" light.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The fans are probably having issues then. You really need to install Open Manage if it isn't already installed.


----------

